# securing emt



## gryczewskip (Oct 27, 2015)

Go for it

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

apprentice14 said:


> I have secured emt conduit to spreader bars using wire ties in the past and was wondering if there is a code that says I cannot do this. I cannot find anything saying yes or no.


Securely fastened is all we are looking for unless you have very specific job specifications that exactly spell out otherwise or, whatever the people that write your paycheck want you to do.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

spreader bar?
http://www.amazon.com/s?rh=n:1243844011,p_n_location_browse-bin:3758408011


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Didn't you have any gum?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

readydave8 said:


> spreader bar?
> http://www.amazon.com/s?rh=n:1243844011,p_n_location_browse-bin:3758408011


I was just assuming bar joist.


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Spanner bracket / slider bracket .......


----------



## Sparkchaser1 (May 17, 2015)

Wrap some listed duct tape around the zip ties, and secure with listed baling wire.


----------



## Bogart (Jul 20, 2015)

apprentice14 said:


> I have secured emt conduit to spreader bars using wire ties in the past and was wondering if there is a code that says I cannot do this. I cannot find anything saying yes or no.



As far as I know their is no code specifically stating that you can't. However notice what you are asking....Are "Wire Ties" allowed to secure EMT

Now I don't see Wire Ties being listed for use as a conduit support but regardless of that....Over Time Wire Ties degrade...and the cheap ones even faster. If your employer instructs you to use wire ties to secure conduit than I doubt he is also buying quality wire ties...

But think of it this way....

10 years from now when a bunch of other electricians are going into that same building to do a retrofit....are they going to look at your conduit run and say "Wow, that's nice work" or are they going to say "WTF" and then start taking pictures of it to show all their friends


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

I've seen lots of old 3/4 & 1" galv tied down onto black iron with bailing wire.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

IslandGuy said:


> I've seen lots of old 3/4 & 1" galv tied down onto black iron with bailing wire.


Bailing wire done in a "workmanlike manner" isn't so bad, after all the drop ceiling is basically hung from bailing wire.


----------



## redblkblu (Mar 3, 2012)

You boys would just LOVE the 2" data sleeves on the job I'm on right now strapped to steel studs with cable ties. (Not my doing not my idea.)


----------



## MIGMONKEY (Oct 10, 2015)

How about 3" data sleeves supported by firestop. Lols.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

redblkblu said:


> You boys would just LOVE the 2" data sleeves on the job I'm on right now strapped to steel studs with cable ties. (Not my doing not my idea.)


I spec 4" weld every 6" or a continuous weld if it will contain more than 3 cables.


----------



## redblkblu (Mar 3, 2012)

I've tried to tell people before that they need 4"rigid for switch legs and receptacle circuits. All I ever get is snicker snicker blah blah ridiculous blah blah. Nobody ever takes me seriously.


----------



## gryczewskip (Oct 27, 2015)

splatz said:


> Bailing wire done in a "workmanlike manner" isn't so bad, after all the drop ceiling is basically hung from bailing wire.


I was working on a old dodge dealership original work was 1970 all emt was wire tied




Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparkchaser1 (May 17, 2015)

That must have been common practice around that time, since I have an entire building done that way.


----------



## gryczewskip (Oct 27, 2015)

Yea my dad was old school he tryed to get me to do it, I am a strut guy with nicely spaced emt. Happy holidays

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

sarness said:


> *I spec 4" weld every 6" or a continuous weld* if it will contain more than 3 cables.


..that idea is worse than tie wiring, because it reflects a total lack of conduit support knowledge IMHO


----------



## SdCountySparky (Aug 6, 2014)

I ran work in California for many years and got away with it and went to Nevada and tried it but I got called on it because it wasn't listed by UL for such use by the AHJ.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

SdCountySparky said:


> I ran work in California for many years and got away with it and went to Nevada and tried it but I got called on it because it wasn't listed by UL for such use by the AHJ.


...where does it state in the NEC that the support has to be listed?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I ain't a huge fan of it, by any means. But I know of nothing prohibiting it.

And I've hung so many miles of MC from tie-wire that on some commercial construction I carried one of the rodbuster's spools on my toolbelt.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

IslandGuy said:


> I've seen lots of old 3/4 & 1" galv tied down onto black iron with bailing wire.


We called it "Stove Wire" as the bailing wire was a thinner steel and would quickly rust thru.


----------



## ELECTRICK2 (Feb 21, 2015)

360max said:


> ...where does it state in the NEC that the support has to be listed?


Don't know NEC but in Canada if the inspector doesn't like how you strapped conduits or cables he cites 2-112: The mechanical arrangement and execution of the work in connection with any electrical installation shall be acceptable. That's the whole rule. Pretty vague, gives the inspector room to call you on stuff cuz "That's not how I woulda done it"


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Big John said:


> I ain't a huge fan of it, by any means. But I know of nothing prohibiting it.
> 
> And I've hung so many miles of MC from tie-wire that on some commercial construction I carried one of the rodbuster's spools on my toolbelt.


I was a 'crete guy before I was an electrician, so using tie wire and pliers is easy peasy and tight. I still have my spool holder and keep it in the truck when I need to add wire above a drop ceiling to strap MC or whatever to. I tend to use Caddy mustache clips though, if only because I'm lazy.


----------



## redblkblu (Mar 3, 2012)

Big John said:


> I ain't a huge fan of it, by any means. But I know of nothing prohibiting it.
> 
> And I've hung so many miles of MC from tie-wire that on some commercial construction I carried one of the rodbuster's spools on my toolbelt.


Tie wire or zip ties whichever I happen to see first. Then again 99 percent of the places that BX goes it doesn't need to be art work anyway.

On an unrelated note I've never seen MC used in Canada. I don't know if it's not CSA approved or what but it's pretty near the same thing


----------



## apprentice14 (May 5, 2011)

Just as a point of clarification on a few items in my original post. The wire ties I referred to are the nylon type, which come in an assortment of sizes and qualities. The ones my company supplies depend on the suppliers current stock. The ones I am currently using are of very good quality with a metallic tab in the opening that holds the nylon. 
As far as an explanation of what a spreader bar is, well, if you do commercial (as in not residential) work and mount boxes in metal studs you know what I am talking about. 
My original post was me making sure I was not missing a code on securing emt. Thanks for the answers.


----------



## ELECTRICK2 (Feb 21, 2015)

apprentice14 said:


> Just as a point of clarification on a few items in my original post. The wire ties I referred to are the nylon type, which come in an assortment of sizes and qualities. The ones my company supplies depend on the suppliers current stock. The ones I am currently using are of very good quality with a metallic tab in the opening that holds the nylon.
> As far as an explanation of what a spreader bar is, well, if you do commercial (as in not residential) work and mount boxes in metal studs you know what I am talking about.
> My original post was me making sure I was not missing a code on securing emt. Thanks for the answers.


If I got this wrong let me know. You're using ty-wraps, zip ties (whatever you wanna call em) to secure EMT? That would not fly up here.


----------

